# e34 Carbon Fiber hoods.



## 525iT_Feen (Apr 12, 2004)

We're finishing up our group buy and need two more people to buy narrow grill hoods.

$499 for very good quality hoods.
When we finish the GP I will be organizing one for e34 CF trunk lids.

For full info email me.


----------



## 525iT_Feen (Apr 12, 2004)

bump


----------

